# Eliminator turbo kits.....



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone here running one.....just curious, don't flame me for the whole "just go big turbo you'll get bored"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> "just go big turbo you'll get bored"


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> anyone here running one.....just curious, don't flame me for the whole "just go big turbo you'll get bored"


It's not that you'll get bored, it's that you'll get very frustrated from the lack of power and that every potential issue, will pop up and cause problems. Just search the 1.8t forums. There is some decent info in there about those kits.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

are there fitment issues with these on our cars tho?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> are there fitment issues with these on our cars tho?


I'm pretty sure the only reviews I've read over the past few years have dealt with Jetta's and GTI's, but I couldn't imagine it being any different on the TT. Besides fitment, ATP is known for low quality low cost products. But it's been proven several times, that you'll need to spend close to, if not more than, a PagParts or CTS setup, to get any type of decent output.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> I'm pretty sure the only reviews I've read over the past few years have dealt with Jetta's and GTI's, but I couldn't imagine it being any different on the TT. Besides fitment, ATP is known for low quality low cost products. But it's been proven several times, that you'll need to spend close to, if not more than, a PagParts or CTS setup, to get any type of decent output.


yea i just did an hour or so of reading in the 1.8t section and i'm glad i didn't post this there!!!

I probably would have been banned for life or something. Anyways, I'll be skipping the thought, lol. I was reading some peopls spool times and they were redic. slow to spool, primarily because the inlet is sooo limited.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> ATP is known for low quality low cost products.



i wouldnt go as far as saying that. 

ATP Cast manifolds for the 1.8T are proven. 


granted eliminator may not be the best choice for VAG as far as a a bolt solution, 

but they make and sell a lot of different things, which are proven as well.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> i wouldnt go as far as saying that.
> 
> ATP Cast manifolds for the 1.8T are proven.
> 
> ...


Proven that they work, not they they are good. Compare the flow of an ATP cast manifold to a PagParts or CTS cast manifold, and its clear why ATP is only half the price. They do make turbo exhaust housings and other turbo goodies, but I believe (not positive) that most of their products are produced in China. ATP is a low cost, low quality company. Some companies choose to focus on making parts that are affordable, others focus on the quality not the price.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got the gt2871r eliminator on my tt and I ain't thAt happy fitting was not bad some adjusting with the shifter I don't know why. I got the 3" adapter from ATP that they said would flow better but my tt is a 180q it put down 290 awhp at 27psi on a stock block I was very pissed my setup is fmic and abd intake manifold 034 intake spacer light weight pulleys revo stage 3 550 file maul boost controller fm oil cooler ATP 3" maf laborite stage 3 water meth APr fuel pump 3" turbo back no cat or muffler 007 diverter valve and 2 14" misimoto fans and hose kit that's about it engine wise but that's why I'm doing a new setup fully built motor gt3076r do it twice to do it nice but serious don't do it unless u never ever what to go bigger just my experience


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

well put!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

But still if you don't want to build a motor and want about 290 I guess it's not bad I guess


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

It's hersay to me, but I believe that it's been proven that almost all companies that use cast manifolds are made in China and until somebody shows me a shipping receipt that proves otherwise I'm going to keep believing that. There's nothing wrong with it either- the Chinese made some quality products as well as junk ones.

ATP has been around for awhile I wouldn't say their stuff is junk but as far as our AWD TT's go they don't have a bolt on BT kit. It would be smart if they changed their eliminator kits to include a basic T3 cast manifold and still retain use of the stock downpipe location- but then they are just one part away from an almost complete BT kit.

Check out BSH Speedshop- they were offering a fully vbanded setup- top mount tubular manifold, 3" downpipe and a GT30 series turbo for 3k even.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> Proven that they work, not they they are good. Compare the flow of an ATP cast manifold to a PagParts or CTS cast manifold, and its clear why ATP is only half the price. They do make turbo exhaust housings and other turbo goodies, but I believe (not positive) that most of their products are produced in China. ATP is a low cost, low quality company. Some companies choose to focus on making parts that are affordable, others focus on the quality not the price.


your entitled to your opinion, as misguided as it may be.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> your entitled to your opinion, as misguided as it may be.


Misguided? Care to share with everyone what makes ATP so good? Maybe you don't understand simple business models, because ATP is a low cost, low quality manufacturer. Their products are cheap so they can sell mass quantities. Would you like me to post the countless threads in the 1.8t and VR forums where people swap out ATP products and magically issues disappear and the same turbo puts out more power with faster spool? Aside from reading it countless times, I've seen it on several friends cars over the years. Saying ATP is a high quality product like Pagparts or CTS is like saying the Hyundai Genesis is a competitor to an S-Class or 7-series.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> Misguided? Care to share with everyone what makes ATP so good? Maybe you don't understand simple business models, because ATP is a low cost, low quality manufacturer. Their products are cheap so they can sell mass quantities. Would you like me to post the countless threads in the 1.8t and VR forums where people swap out ATP products and magically issues disappear and the same turbo puts out more power with faster spool? Aside from reading it countless times, I've seen it on several friends cars over the years. Saying ATP is a high quality product like Pagparts or CTS is like saying the Hyundai Genesis is a competitor to an S-Class or 7-series.



you dislike for ATP, that much is clear :beer: 

your analogy is not only bias but highly opinionated 


1.) ATP was one of the 1st to create a bolt on power upgrade for the 1.8Ts including S3Quattro (which came before our beloved TTs but the 225 uses its powerplant) 
2.) eliminator was not intended to yield the same results of a full race custom tune setup. 
3.) eliminator was a simple solution which mate a KKK exhaust style housing to a DBB garret turbo, therefore making a larger turbo setup on the VAG cars as a viable option during a time when choice was extremely limited. 

We today have the luxury of new players in the market. 


FYI - CTS manifold= china cast. runner design is nothing too impressive. their 1.8T kit uses a cross pipe to re-utilize the stock 1.8T DP+exhaust. once again, not too impressive. 
once again, this manifold and kit has come years after. --- for all intensive not worth the $ imo, but a decent kit for the price.

Pagparts- arnold has amazing skill, having said that, he personally does not cast his own manifolds at his shop, USA Design yes, China manufacturing probably
If you will recall, after just over a year, some of those bottom mount manifolds were coming back with stress cracks at the t25 flange due to uneven pressure from the runners. -- to his testament, arnold will always make good on his word and take care of the issues. 

SPA Manifold, which are amazing on Longitudal 1.8T are also .. CAD designed in NA, but manufactured in ... China. 

all these manufacturers have underlying problems and advantages. 


im not a particular fan of the eliminator setups,

I would rather just get a manifold, turbo separate and then fab a DP to mate it and take it from there. Any of these off the shelves kits are not to my liking. 

BUT to say ATP is the biggest POS on earth and thats the end of it, is not only extremely ignorant but grossly misguided.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got the gt2871r eliminator on my tt and I ain't thAt happy fitting was not bad some adjusting with the shifter I don't know why. I got the 3" adapter from ATP that they said would flow better but my tt is a 180q it put down 290 awhp at 27psi on a stock block I was very pissed my setup is fmic and abd intake manifold 034 intake spacer light weight pulleys revo stage 3 550 file maul boost controller fm oil cooler ATP 3" maf laborite stage 3 water meth APr fuel pump 3" turbo back no cat or muffler 007 diverter valve and 2 14" misimoto fans and hose kit that's about it engine wise but that's why I'm doing a new setup fully built motor gt3076r do it twice to do it nice but serious don't do it unless u never ever what to go bigger just my experience



curious about your mishimoto fans. did they fit in nice? plug and play. any details would be nice.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> BUT to say ATP is the biggest POS on earth and thats the end of it, is not only extremely ignorant but grossly misguided.


Please point out in any of my statements where I made this claim.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Fans*

The fans are great I got 2 14" the shop I go to he cut my fan shroud to fit.the 12" would be a better choice because the 14" is like a inch over the shroud on each side but they still look a he'll of a lot better


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> The fans are great I got 2 14" the shop I go to he cut my fan shroud to fit.the 12" would be a better choice because the 14" is like a inch over the shroud on each side but they still look a he'll of a lot better


how noticable are the cuts? you talking about 1" cutting or more. 

how loud are they?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> Please point out in any of my statements where I made this claim.


your tone and attitude comes off like that, sorry to tell ya.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

are the fans u saying these ones? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Mishimoto-12-Sli...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c53f99580


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> your tone and attitude comes off like that, sorry to tell ya.


Ok just wanted to make it clear that you're just making a horrible interpretation of what I'm saying and telling me that's what I'm saying, and what I actually said is that ATP is low cost, low quality. It's a simple business model, and it's clear that their products are not the best (or close to it) on the market, they are simply affordable. Maybe you should read a little harder before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Durtty*

When he pulled the shroud out he put the fan on and traced them because their 14s he drilled a hole in both fans and bolted them together if I had my tt I would take some pics but it at the shop for a motor build and a gt30 the fans are a little louder but not bad and they look way better and their lighter but def go with 12s:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Durtty*

Yeah when u line them up cut it out you see the flat side on the fans on my 14s he had to drill and screw them together and they still hang of the shroud a little on the sides he said 12 would be better. But 14s do fit :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

DurTTy said:


> Pagparts- arnold has amazing skill, having said that, he personally does not cast his own manifolds at his shop, USA Design yes, China manufacturing probably
> If you will recall, after just over a year, some of those bottom mount manifolds were coming back with stress cracks at the t25 flange due to uneven pressure from the runners. -- to his testament, arnold will always make good on his word and take care of the issues.


I'll assure you that my manifolds are 100% designed and manufactured in the USA. I know that ppl will talk but you're hearing it from the horses mouth. We are very adamant on our involvement and quality control on these particular items. As far as the stress cracks. There were 3 to date that experienced this. This was our fault as we did not expansion relief the runners and it has happened after some years of useage. These were the only isolated incidents to our knowledge in the last 8 yrs.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'll assure you that my manifolds are 100% designed and manufactured in the USA. I know that ppl will talk but you're hearing it from the horses mouth. We are very adamant on our involvement and quality control on these particular items. As far as the stress cracks. There were 3 to date that experienced this. This was our fault as we did not expansion relief the runners and it has happened after some years of useage. These were the only isolated incidents to our knowledge in the last 8 yrs.


There you have it, straight from the source. :beer: to arnold. 

BTW, the DP you made for me tucked under the car like a glove after a little massaging of the heat shield  , i still had enough space to wrap it all the way down.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Yeah when u line them up cut it out you see the flat side on the fans on my 14s he had to drill and screw them together and they still hang of the shroud a little on the sides he said 12 would be better. But 14s do fit :beer:


thanks man, ill be looking at the 12's cuz my fans are oem so thats almost 11-12yrs running now. 

they gonna need a little help sooner or later. 

you think the 12's will need some modification to fit as well? they porbably universal fit units right.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah universal he put them in pretty quick but he's the best in the area I think went worth motor sports he does a lot of custome work and a couple of two motor cars


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

well i stumbled upon an interesting Dyno chart on a very great site.


----------

